# Denton trail loop and Leota trail system



## zta5505 (May 24, 2005)

What kind of shap are these trails(Denton trail loop and Leota trail system) in,and how long does it take to go around them? We have a group going up and we were woundering.. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Dont know about the Denton but we went riding on Leota on Sunday night.
All the Rain we gotten washed out a lot of trails, lots of roots and fallen over trees. Seen one guy come back with flat due to hitting one of the roots a little too hard:bloos: 
I ride a TRV so my beast is pretty big, but I am use to her so I had few problems. Well roots was a little interesting but otherwise ,watch out for that TREE!!! :evil: There is also lots of whopps!! :SHOCKED: But we had a good time we went at 5 pm, when all the weekenders are gone home !!!:evil:


----------

